# 2009 Rahal-Letterman Racing BMW M3 GTR - Winter Testing @ Sebring



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Pit photos from winter testing at Sebring last Monday


























































































































*Chassis Specifications*

*Weight*

- 2,535 lbs./1150 kg

*Fuel Tank capacity:*

- 9 gallons/110 Liters

*Chassis:*

- Unitary construction steel body with welded safety cell made of extremely rigid precision steel tubing
- Safety fuel tank in CRP sandwich tray
- Pneumatic four-stamp jack system

*Aerodynamics:*

- Front fenders, rear apron, hood, roof, trunk lid, rear wing, front wings, and flared rear wheel arches in CRP

*Transmission:*

- Carbon fiber clutch with hydraulic central slave cylinder
- 6-speed sequential racing transmission with straight-cut, unsynchronized gears
- Additional oil/air cooler
- Quick shift system with ignition cut-out controlled by shifting force
- Mechanical limited slip differential with additional oil/air cooler

*Front axle:*

- Based on production version
- Increased wheel caster angle
- Enlarged track width and enhanced wheel camber
- Five-way adjustable shock absorbers
- Tubular stabilizer bar

*Rear axle:*

- Based on production version
- Enlarged track width and enhanced wheel camber
- Five-way adjustable shock absorbers
- Tubular stabilizer bar

*Front brake system:*

- Six-piston aluminum brake calipers
- Inner-vented grey-cast iron brake disks
- 15.0 in./380mm in diameter

*Rear brake system:*

- Four-piston aluminum brake calipers
- Grey-cast iron brake disk
- 13.1 in./332mm in diameter

*Steering:*

- Rack and pinion steering with electro-hydraulic power

*Wheels:*

- 18 in. Volk Racing Forged Magnesium

*Motor Specifications*

*Type:*

- BMW P65 32-Valve All Aluminum DOHC V8
- 8 throttle bodies with CRP load-charge optimized ram tubes
- Single Cylinder Multi-Point Injection
- Dry Sump Lubrication System

*Capacity:*

- 3.9 liter/3999 cc

*Bore x stroke:*

- 92 x 75.2 mm/3.62 x 2.96 in.

*Max. output:*

- Approx. 485 bhp / 368 lb-ft

*Engine management:*

- BMW Motorsport ECU 408 with two high-performance micro-processors
- Individual cylinder injection and ignition
- BMW Motorsport Lambda Controller
- Pit speed limiter
- Quick Shift function;
- Engine data memory system

*Energy management:*

- Electric energy management and monitoring with BMW Motorsport POWER400 control unit
- Networking of all sensors and actuators through bus system


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Sex, thats pure sex.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG sex on wheels.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

*Vids*

Could a Mod or Admin move this to "Other Marques" for me? Posted in the wrong forum. :sadwavey:

Z7aDRm0mokk]'09 Promo

Jhy6dln_SjU]'08 Fall Testing


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Nutti Adam (Jan 10, 2008)

Good lord thats immense...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I though you weren't allowed to post porn on the forum  :chuckle:
Nice bimmer :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

nice, 9 Gallons isn't 110 litres though ?


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I would love to be able to get a drive in that ... just looks the absolute business....


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Moff said:


> nice, 9 Gallons isn't 110 litres though ?


Cut and paste. :nervous:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats an awesome car, love the way it looks.


----------



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome ride, please post more pictures.


----------



## Nutti Adam (Jan 10, 2008)

:chairshot

Keep spam off this thread....porn only :clap:


----------

